# Growing an MJ plant upside down? Like the tomato planters...



## smotpoker (Mar 3, 2010)

Has anyone tried this at all?


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Prob not it seems like a waste of money and time. No matter what position it's in (sideways, upside down, left, right, whatever) it's going to grow upward towards the light. Save your money and buy some regular pots.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 3, 2010)

*hello there smokepoker ,,goodluck with your adventure 
and if you search around the grow journals you should find some threads on growing MJ upside down ,(there has been a few),*


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> Prob not it seems like a waste of money and time. No matter what position it's in (sideways, upside down, left, right, whatever) it's going to grow upward towards the light. Save your money and buy some regular pots.



A friend tried it with tomato's and a couple of other things.  Waste of money better spent on regular pots.

DD


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

idk.. im pretty interested if u can make it happen... .. im thinkin if u cut a whole in the bottom of the pot mayb the size of pete moss and pack the soil on top and thro ur lights underneath it.. sounds cool but idk.. jus a thought.. seems like waterings r/o mite effect the plant tho in the spot iits in.. but if u can get it goin my eyes are glued


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

There has been a few growers that have tried it and have journals here at MP, but I think the closest one had gotten to success was one that used one of those topsey tuvey tomato things above his light with no reflector. I think he abandoned this project when he realized the amount of light that was being wasted indoor. Outdoor I do not believe that there is enough weight on the flower to over come the tendency to grow towards the light. Where a tomato plant has quite a heavy fruit mj does not. The idea behind those things is that the weight of the fruit would keep them growing downward


----------



## DonJones (Mar 4, 2010)

Besides NOT having to worry about the branches breaking so much, what is the alleged advantage of growing topsy turvy (sic) upside down for tomatoes?  The other half wants to grow some tomatoes and other veggies on the deck and she wants one of those things, but I can't think of a good place to hang it.

Personally I think those large clay pots with the little growing spots on the sides sound better than the upside down thing.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 9, 2010)

Off subject:

People around these parts grow the topsy turvy tomoatos from porch posts and wood fence posts.... using a plant hanger bracket. 

My dads tomatos snapped off before they were ripe. I'd think they would be fine for hobby growers without the space - apartment dwellers etc...  but go with a Roma or smaller size to hedge your bets. 

I saw on the news that we are going to have a tomato and onion shortage this yr due to the earthquake in Chili so maybe I need a "salsa garden"....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

I tried some tomatos in one of these last yr.  I was not happy at all, there was no drainage in mine, and I noticed my main stem was rotting and brown in time to cut some drainge holes it it.  When the tomatos ripened though at the bottoms they had developed brown rotten spots, like moisture had run down them and dripped from the bottom...I doubt that I will use it again, my garden tomatos were much nicer.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2010)

Those topsy tomato's hanger are Worthless.!!   I had Nothing but problems with keeping the thing watered all the time and the bag got hot and didn't produce any worth while, Tomato's Size about a 1/2 dollar size, that suppose to be Big Beefy tomato's..
Waste of 20 Bucks..


----------



## leafminer (Mar 10, 2010)

I was going to try it but even with Velcro my shoes wouldn't stick to the ceiling.


----------



## D3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just another worthless product. They dont even work for tomatoes that well. If you've noticed the plants that are growing dont get very big. I do a veg garden every year & one of my tomatoe plants get much larger and produces more than what three of those will do & are healthier than what they will really do. Later Man


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

20 bucks????...lol...I'm glad I only got ripped for 6!


----------



## gourmet (Mar 11, 2010)

I used a 5 gallon bucket to grow tomatoes upside down from an arbor last year.  First, the plant itself shielded the main root from getting sun, the tomatoes were small and few, and you have to constantly keep up with the water as it dries out very quickly.  


I hear grape tomatoes are the best way to go if you grow upside down tomatoes.  

As to weed, I don't grow outside and it wouldn't work inside under lights well that way, so don't know.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 11, 2010)

I use 5 gallon buckets with holes drilled on the top and the bottom...for watering and drainage....I line the inside of the bucket with weed control lining cloth so the roots can grab onto it..... I plant the plants out the side of the bucket to take most of the weight off the stem from pulling straight down....My tomato plants did so good last year in them...So this year I am going to try growing some mj.

after i made the bucket is cost me 4 dollars for bucket, lid and cloth


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ummm, i m not totally sure but i think the roots use gravity to achieve the direction they need, which is usually down towards the water. Like i said, im not totally sure and i think there's even a word for it. Ill check my college text's for ya a little later.


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 10, 2011)

it works with tomatos becuase they are all long and stringy.. if U grow tomatos U gotta steak them up and they get all tall.. so upside down its mad easy cus they just hang.. i dont really think thats gonna work with weed.. it would... tha plant doesnt use gravity to pull the water up.. the water evaperates off the leafs pulling the next drop of water up. pulling the water behind it up. and so on and so on all the way to the roots.. it would grow just like tomatos.. but tomatos will just hang down.. weed will turn up and stretch to the light.. if U put a bulb under it maybe it would grow straight down.. imo.. tomatos = yes.. chronic = no


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 11, 2011)

flaboy88 said:
			
		

> idk.. im pretty interested if u can make it happen... .. im thinkin if u cut a whole in the bottom of the pot mayb the size of pete moss and pack the soil on top and thro ur lights underneath it.. sounds cool but idk.. jus a thought.. seems like waterings r/o mite effect the plant tho in the spot iits in.. but if u can get it goin my eyes are glued


 
Even an upside down MJ plant will not respond well to light below because the plant responds to gravity.  If you put MJ in topsy turvy hangers with the lights below the plants, the plants will not necessarily grow towards the light.  The leaves will want to face up still because they respond to gravity as well.  Plus, watering with these things is very messy and water/nutirents will run down all over your plants when you water.  If I was going to try growing MJ in one it would have to be outside. 

-SSF-


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2011)

1 year old post guys.

Sensi where you said 





> The leaves will want to face up still because they respond to gravity as well.


 are you sure? As when you do a vertical grow the leaves turn to face the light. Just curious.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 11, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> 1 year old post guys.
> 
> Sensi where you said are you sure? As when you do a vertical grow the leaves turn to face the light. Just curious.


 
Yeap, it's called "gravitropism".  It's the same reason a germinating seed knows how to orient itself underground so that the roots grow down and the plant grows up.  A plant will also go through "phototropism", which is the process of growing towards light sources.  The problem with lighting an upside down plant from below is that you are putting these two natural forces into direct contrast with one another.  My bet is that most if not all of the leaves would turn themselves over so that they are still facing up for light and the lights below would end up lighting the undersides of the leaves.

-SSF-


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2011)

:goodposting:


----------

